# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  .:. ZNA MERAH PUTIH & YOUNG KOI'S SHOW 2016 .:. 2 Shows in 1 Day

## LDJ

Dalam rangka memperingati hari ulang tahun Republik Indonesia ke 71 dan juga sebagai tradisi KOI's forum yang sudah sangat mengakar di kalangan hobbyist, persiapkan ikan2 terbaik om semua untuk kedua show yang bersejarah ini :

ZNA Merah Putih & Young KOI's Show 2016 !!!

Sebuah show...eh bukan...dua show yang merupakan kolaborasi apik dari KOI's forum dan ZNA Jakarta Chapter diselenggarakan secara bersamaan dan meriah !!

KOI's Merah Putih Show yang sudah memasuki gelaran ke-7 mempertemukan seluruh ikan berwarna merah dan putih, kohaku, yang merupakan varietas paling favorit dari koi keeper, sekaligus juga memberikan sumbangsih nyata dalam perayaan dirgahayu kemerdekaan bangsa kita.

ZNA Jakarta Chapter kali ini mendukung dengan penyelenggaraan 1st Young Koi Show  secara bersamaan di lokasi yang sama dan di hari yang sama.

Anda bisa bayangkan 1 ekor ikan bertarung memperebutkan gelar champion di dua show dan bersama ratusan ikan lainnya ?
Cheoz ? Tidak...noo...Tentu Ramai dan meriah !!

Semoga kolaborasi antara KOI's dan ZNA Jakarta Chapter ini tetap menghadirkan show yang berkualitas, jujur, adil, terbuka, dan meriah seperti yang selalu terjadi di show sebelumnya.

So..segera persiapkan ikan2 Anda dan sampai ketemu di show !!

Salam persaudaraan,
KOI untuk semua

----------


## bbongso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Keanu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Demmylim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Demmylim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Keanu

Noted. Terimakasih buat info nya Om Daniel

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lebakbulus FF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Are you readyyyyy

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Demmylim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PatrickTREY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

> Saya ngak ditanya sama om leo #syedihhh


semangat om next turun ikan

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

